# Anybody want to go to France next Thursday for a month?



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Hello,
We will not be able to use our ferry ticket to France and at this stage I am not able to amend our dates. My husband is re-roofing the house and simply cannot say when he will be finished. I have checked just now and can amend the motorhome details and name OR the dates (can't do both unfortunately.) Rather than let this go to waste would anyone be interested in taking it on - out on 1st Oct and back on 31st Oct for £50 plus the £10 amendment fee for a 7m long 3m high vehicle?

Edited----should have mentioned Dover/Dunkerque/Dover out at 1200 back at 1600


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

So sorry that I have managed to put this in totally thw wrong topic. Can anyone help put it in the right one?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Shingi

Doubt if you will get many responses in the "Computer Help" forum! 8O :roll: 

I'll move it for you - "Ferry Tickets" is probably as good as anywhere? :? 

Dave  


P.S. Just noticed your post. No problem - it's done.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Dave...realisred my error too late


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Chaps....must go out for 30 mins. Will pm the first interested person...if any


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

See my post clutch from hell france err NO :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I didnt know you could transfer Ferry tickets to someone else I wish Id know as I let mine go when I cancelled Italian trip :roll:


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I phoned up and was completely honest about not being able to use my ticket and could I transfer it to someone else? She (I booked it through the CC) told me to hold on while she phoned Norfolkline and after a couple of mins said yes, I could transfer the MH details and name OR the date (not both.) I was suprised myself but wanted to make sure it was a pukka thing to do before I make my post.


----------

